# Problema de error en reproductor al reconocer usb



## neptali17 (Ene 12, 2011)

Buenos días amigos del foros, reciban un saludo cordial, mi pregunta es, tengo un pequeño problema con un reproductor, la cual al introducirle el pendrive o Memoria SD, me arroja un mensaje "ERROR SKIP", estaba funcionando perfectamente, tanto  el mecanismo de reproducción de CD y la radio funcionan hasta ahora muy bien, pero decidí cambiarle la base donde se introduce el dispositivo USB por que estaba ya muy floja y de allí empezó el problema "ERROR SKIP", le he probado varios componentes internos y todo esta bien, me disculpan pero desconozco la marca y el modelo del reproductor ya que la etiqueta se borró con el tiempo, por eso anexo unas imágenes para que lo reconozcan, gracias por su atención, esperando su pronta respuesta...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 12, 2011)

neptali17 dijo:


> ...funcionan hasta ahora muy bien, *pero decidí cambiarle la base donde se introduce el dispositivo USB por que estaba ya muy floja y de allí empezó el problema...*



Entonces poné fotos de lo que hiciste adentro del aparato.

Si no hiciste nada mal en el cambio de la ficha, entonces puede que hayas cortado algún cable o acomodado algo medio mal y esté haciendo un corto o cosa así.
De nuevo: ¿Fotos?.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

Fijate , además de lo que te dice Cacho , *que no los hayas cambiado de órden* , además los conectores USB tienen 5 conexiones :

+ V
-data
+ data
0 V

y Blindaje

Y aunque muchos *no* la utilizan , yo he tenido problemas con eso y se solucionó uniendo esos blindajes  , a veces con la misma masa de la pata 4 . . .  fijate todo eso 

Saludos


----------



## neptali17 (Ene 12, 2011)

Gracias amigos, tomaré en cuenta sus aportes y revisaré el contacto y todo de nuevo y les aviso, pero me podrían decir que marca o modelo es éste aparato por que la desconozco? Se lo agradecería.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 13, 2011)

De nada, y no tengo idea de la marca ni del modelo de tu aparato.

Saludos


----------



## Juni15#$ (Jul 18, 2021)

Creo que es un gm7020ubt audiovox como el que yo tengo desde que lo tengo solo me ha funcionado radio y CD porque se me presenta el error skip antes  mencionado, igual el USB y el bluetooth nunca funcionó  o no se como  hacerlo  funcionar ya que no encuentro documentación  o manuales del mismo si alguien  pudo hacerlos funcionar  les agradecería la  ayuda


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 19, 2021)

Hola.

No soluciona la falla de USB, pero parece que si bluetooth.


			Como activar el bluetooth de el repriductor Audiovox Gm7020ubt de mi aveo 2008, 3 puertas. | Club Aveo Venezuela
		


NOTA: El manual -https://la.fbanalytica.site/atS

Chao.
elaficionado.
NOTA: 
Usa esto  bajo tu responsabilidad.
El manual -https://la.fbanalytica.site/atS


----------

